# Anti Neonicontinoids? Now is the time to act.



## Nabber86 (Apr 15, 2009)

Instead of x-posting worthless environmental memes to Facebook, why not step up to the plate and actually do something? The EPA has committed to perform a series of 4 ecological risk assessments to determine the effects of neonicontinoids on environmental health. Now is the time to make your comments heard! This is not a circle jerk whitehouse.com petition; it is the real thing. The EPA has to consider any and all comments. The pesticide industry will weigh in as well as the Sierra Club, environmental groups, the agricultural industry, and the beekeeping industry. My advice is not to rant and to formulate a well reasoned comment. It would help if many people get together as a contingent and stand together. Call it the Beesource Environmental Group for the Protection of Pollenators (if beesource will allow the use of the name) and come up with a well thought out response. Democracy in action. Sorry for the short notice, but the first comment period ends on April 14th, however three other comment periods will occur in the next couple of years. Pay attention to the process and git r done! 

Follow here to comment:

https://www.regulations.gov/#!docketDetail;D=EPA-HQ-OPP-2008-0844


----------



## Dmlehman (May 30, 2015)

You absolutely should comment. While there is no guarantee that you will get what you want, you stand a much better chance of getting of getting something if you influence the discussion. What is certain is that powerful interests will provide a massive number of comments for the sole purpose of overwhelming the system. And, they also bank on the reality that few other people will take the time to make a cogent argument of their own.


----------

